# Phone movement detected....



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Is anyone else continually getting texts indicating that movement has been detected during trips despite that fact that their phones are securely mounted at all times?

I got a canned response from Uber when I emailed. It, of course, did not actually address my concern regarding the system's flaw.

----------------
Me
I keep getting text notifications about phone movement during a "recent trip".

My phone is always securely stationed in its mount when I have a trip in progress, so I have to question why I keep getting this message. I have to assume the means being utilized to detect this "movement" is flawed.

Uber
Thanks for reaching out.

As part of our commitment to safety, Uber is always looking for more ways to help you provide safe and reliable rides.

The message you received is due to an ongoing campaign to promote safe driving practices.

The campaign involves alerting drivers when their phone detects that they may be holding it in their hand during Uber trips.

We understand that in some instances handling your phone is normal and doesn't pose a concern. However, this behavior tends to generate complaints from riders and may suggest that a driver has a tendency to drive in an unsafe manner.

Please note that *your account has not been affected at this time*!

Let me know if I can help you with anything else.
------------------

What concerns me is the highlighted part of their response.

If it may affect my account at some future point in time, I would like to know they have developed a more reliable means of detecting "phone movement" than what they obviously have now.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Interesting, that's the first time I've heard of this. What a great idea!

Would be better if they took it one step further and filmed/recorded the trip through the front-facing camera.


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

True....That would give them a great up close and personal look at my phone mount, proving my phone isn't in my hand during the trip.


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> Would be better if they took it one step further and filmed/recorded the trip through the front-facing camera.


Just found an Android app that does just that........records video in the background while doing other things on your phone (e.g. Ubering). It has a rather simple name....."Background Video Recorder".

Gonna try it out next time I'm out doing the Uber shuffle.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

rotocub said:


> Just found an Android app that does just that........records video in the background while doing other things on your phone (e.g. Ubering). It has a rather simple name....."Background Video Recorder".
> 
> Gonna try it out next time I'm out doing the Uber shuffle.


Sounds good but I hope it doesn't eat up all your storage space. Would be nice if it only kept the last 5 mins unless you tell it to save it like after or during an incident


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I went to log onto the app tonight and this is what I see:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ue5t76qzuyshlam/Screenshot_20160518-234440.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lfc3zwdl50fmzi8/Screenshot_20160518-234449.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pvwb8l4y0zydq2k/Screenshot_20160518-234527.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7skiaahnyemvdqf/Screenshot_20160518-234550.png?dl=0

My phone is ALWAYS in a mount that is attached to my center console. This is bothersome already.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I only get notices for movement on my motion detector security camera which is a phone


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I sent Uber an email about the screenshots I've attached above. I'll post their response when I get one. And oh I know I will get one.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> Interesting, that's the first time I've heard of this. What a great idea!
> 
> Would be better if they took it one step further and filmed/recorded the trip through the front-facing camera.


 Troll post #3?


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Troll post #3?


No I think more surveillance can only be a good thing. If you have nothing to hide why not let Uber record you? If anything goes wrong you can prove that it wasn't you at fault.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I received such a long winded round about response that I am completely lost at what she is attempting to say. I'll save that email for whenever I get the actual text message on my phone. Then I will send the text to the DOT


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

They don't give actual meaningful responses. I replied to the first response I received (above) saying that it would be much more helpful if they actually addressed my concern. The next response from support said it must have been a "glitch" and that I should troubleshoot MY DEVICE by.....

"-Restart (app) 
-Retry 
-Restart (phone) 
-Reset (network settings) 
-Re install 
-Log in/Log out "

I'm thinking that throwing my hands up in frustration will be just as effective and will waste much less time.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

This woman's response was so long I fell asleep reading it. I'm throwing my hands up and walking off.


----------



## Lorenzofb (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I'm a reporter at VICE Motherboard. I want to write a story about this. Does anyone want to share their experience with this new feature?

I'm interested to know if you've received these text messages, and if you think they're working well. If you're afraid Uber might retaliate for talking to press, there's no need to use real names.

Please write me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

